# pork trimming ?



## formerlyfatguy (Jul 28, 2008)

I use butts for my sausages and have a recipe that calls for 5 lbs.butts and 3 lbs. of lean pork trimmings. What exactly are trimmings?
Can I use pork loin for the trimmings?


----------



## richtee (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe "lean" trimmings are no more than 15% fat. Hmm.. the loin would prolly work- expensive "trimmings", but would work. 

Can't seem to find the definition of "lean" but that's probably close. What style of sausage?

On Edit: I will sometimes save and freeze my trimmings from slabs of ribs..I buy whole spares and typically St. Looie trim them, leaving me with a couple lbs. of meat... cleaned up...that's lean trimmings.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm making some Bratwurst.
I know it's a bit pricey for sausages, but I had a 3 lb. piece left after I used the rest for a roast, so I figured I'd use it.
The recipe calls for 2 lbs of veal also, so what the hell, with the price of the veal, the loin is cheap!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 28, 2008)

Try using a pork shoulder instead of a butt; it's leaner on the interior and you can take off the outside fat easier.  You have to take off the skin and de-bone it, but you'll end up with a leaner mix. It's wastier too, but the price should be lower also.  The bone, fat and skin can be boiled up for a pork broth to save for winter for a soup or stew, too.


----------



## nodak7mm (Jul 29, 2008)

Trimmings are just that, trimmings.  If you were to go to a decent butcher shop or meat dept at a grocery store that does their own cutting and wrapping, they'll have trimmings for you.  At least around here they do.  Just advise them you want pork trim for making sausage.  Last trimmngs I bought were 1.10$ and they were just that, basic fat trimmings.  Last yr I got a hold of lean trimmings and used just that, too lean was the result.  But if you want lean trimmings, watch the sales ad for when the butcher shop/grocery store has center cut pork loins on sale, then you can get lean trimmings.

So yes, I would think the pork loin trimmings would be what your looking for.

Rod


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

I get them from our local butcher and they are just called pork trimmings.  Can't tell you price since we are doing a barter system.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, this is right.  You can get them from your local butcher shop.  It is about 50% to 60% fat.  Several of my sausage recipes call for fatback.  Getting pure fatback locally is difficult and mail-order is expensive.  I always substitute trimmings.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2008)

Spam reported go away ereieoty


----------



## white cloud (Aug 10, 2008)

Jerry, you must be sleep typin. This is the second post I've seen from you now reporting spam. Its after 3 in the morning and here you are counting them little cans of spam with the cloves all inserted nicely. Sleep well Jerry zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  lol.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

Pork loin is real lean, meaning  no marbling, not much fat.  Sometime it goes on sale here for 99cents a lb. So someone from my hunting site made sausage out of it, when I commented on it's leanness he  told me he added a few pounds of fat (4) to it to make up the differance.  So if you have a 3lb peice left over I see nothing wrong with adding 3/4 lb pork or beef fat to it to make up the differance. You want about 30% fat content which is about what pork butt is.  Good Luck.


----------



## bombo80 (Aug 14, 2008)

When I am getting ready to make sausage, I will go to one of the local butcher shops and have them order me a box of 50/50 trim.  The last box cost me about 76 cents a pound, and it is usually leaner than the 50% fat, but sometimes not.

Pork butts and shoulder roast are the same thing.  The rear end of a hog would be the ham.  It's a marketing thing.  The local Sam's sells two whole pork butts in a pack, for around 1.29 a pound.  This makes good sausage, but is still too lean, most times.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 14, 2008)

bombo.....not around here they aren't. Iowa i mean.......shoulder still has the skin on it........butts don't..........plus the shoulder's bone is alot longer.........

this has been discussed here already.......Fat Back Joe has the best answer. The pinic and the butt make up the shoulder


http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...d.php?p=221798


----------

